# 95 250sx fuel problem?



## KrazyKarl (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey all,

I've got a quick question that hopefully someone can give me a better idea on. My girlfriend drives a 95 250sx, with the 2.4l (forgive me if this is the only engine it comes with, as i've only driven and worked on fords and gm's being from motown) Newaz, the problem is, when she drives it lately, the fuel gage bounces from 3/4 then down to half, and then to 3/4 and its never done that before. Is it the readout on the dash thats malfunctioning? or is it a problem with the actual gage in the fuel tank? I've had older ford's that have had problems with the float balls inside that are used to measure fuel get loose and slosh around- hence giving false readings, and was wondering if this could be true of the nissan? Does anybody have any ideas or has even heard of something similar happening? She just had a water pump replaced, but I cant see how that would have affected the gas tank in any way shape or form. Thanks greatly in advance for any and all help

Karl


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

its a 240sx not 250sx..........*noob*


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Changing out the water pump would have nothing to do with it. Has she had any other problems with other gauges misreading? If so, then it should be the sensors in the gauge cluster. The gas tank is easy to access on these cars, if your wanting to check out the floater. pull up the back seat and you should see a metal plate with wires going into it. Unbolt those and take a look see.

Good luck.


----------

